# Gun picture help?



## kschalo (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm been doing some research and it seems that gun related pictures are not that welcome on this site.  I have a gun picture that I need some help with so my question is, is there anyone that would be willing to critique the picture for me if I sent it to them via private message?  I hope this doesn't break any forum rules.
Thanks.


----------



## Ahrk (Jan 5, 2014)

I'd definitely be happy to give it a critique, I'm still relatively new to photography but if that doesn't bother you I don't mind helping you out. I haven't combed over every rule in the forum but it seems kind of odd that photography of guns wouldn't be allowed.


----------



## wyogirl (Jan 5, 2014)

I would also take a look if that would be helpful.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 5, 2014)

kschalo said:


> I'm been doing some research and it seems that gun related pictures are not that welcome on this site.  I have a gun picture that I need some help with so my question is, is there anyone that would be willing to critique the picture for me if I sent it to them via private message?  I hope this doesn't break any forum rules.
> Thanks.


Thank-you for reading the FAQ! Your request breaks no rules whatsoever!


----------



## tecboy (Jan 5, 2014)

Hooray!  We are going to see guns!


----------



## Tailgunner (Jan 5, 2014)

tecboy said:


> Hooray!  We are going to see guns!



As I understand it, Gun photos are okay if the discussion is photography orientated and not political or discussing the subject content. So lets try and keep that in mind should they decide to post photos of firearms. Oh man, I hope I don't get kicked out of my local Gun Club for posting that lol 

OP, probably the best place to look for gun photography is a gun forum. A good gun forum is always going to have a "Gun Porn" thread and some of which is of good quality photos.


----------



## amolitor (Jan 5, 2014)

Defer to tirediron on this, of course, but my impression is that pictures of guns are fine. Use NSFW in the title as necessary, if there's some sort of implied violence or whatever, and don't let the discussion turn to the politics surrounding firearms.


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sure, spend it this way. Along with my camera collection, I have a wall and gun safe full of guns.


----------



## Tailgunner (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm the worst when it comes to Gun photography. I guess that is why I stick to Lanscapes and Cityscapes 

Example: This one was one of the few that turned out half way decent but it's nothing more than a snap shot in terms of quality. 






(Please PM me about gun related questions and keep this about photography only)


----------



## kschalo (Jan 6, 2014)

Tailgunner said:


> As I understand it, Gun photos are okay if the discussion is photography orientated and not political or discussing the subject content. So lets try and keep that in mind should they decide to post photos of firearms. Oh man, I hope I don't get kicked out of my local Gun Club for posting that lol
> 
> OP, probably the best place to look for gun photography is a gun forum. A good gun forum is always going to have a "Gun Porn" thread and some of which is of good quality photos.



It's more of a technical question about what I perceive to be noise in the background.  I don't think the gun forums would have much insight on that.  Also it's a picture of an AR, most people that don't like guns especially don't like the scary black ones so I'll just keep it to pm's


----------



## Tailgunner (Jan 6, 2014)

kschalo said:


> Tailgunner said:
> 
> 
> > As I understand it, Gun photos are okay if the discussion is photography orientated and not political or discussing the subject content. So lets try and keep that in mind should they decide to post photos of firearms. Oh man, I hope I don't get kicked out of my local Gun Club for posting that lol
> ...



OIC, we can't help you if you don't post any samplesjust don't dive off into an subject content discussions and political debates.


----------



## Designer (Jan 6, 2014)

I looked at it, and I didn't see any noise, but that is just me.  I'm not so good at evaluating focus either.


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 6, 2014)

Looked fine to me. Details in my PM


----------



## kathyt (Jan 6, 2014)

amolitor said:


> Defer to tirediron on this, of course, but my impression is that pictures of guns are fine. Use NSFW in the title as necessary, if there's some sort of implied violence or whatever, and don't let the discussion turn to the politics surrounding firearms.


I started a thread last week with images of a family members historical gun collection and it stayed up about 1 minute.


----------



## Designer (Jan 6, 2014)

kathythorson said:


> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> > Defer to tirediron on this, of course, but my impression is that pictures of guns are fine. Use NSFW in the title as necessary, if there's some sort of implied violence or whatever, and don't let the discussion turn to the politics surrounding firearms.
> ...



It needs to be primarily about the picture.  NO HISTORY ALLOWED!


----------



## kathyt (Jan 6, 2014)

Designer said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > amolitor said:
> ...


It was all images.


----------



## Designer (Jan 6, 2014)

Designer said:


> NO HISTORY ALLOWED!



I keep forgetting, the internet is humor-challenged.  It was intended as "humor" Kathy.  No offense.  

Very poor explanation, too, but that's me.


----------



## Birddogyz (Jan 6, 2014)

When I photograph fire arms, I like to use a tripod and a long shutter speed. The details come out better for me. 


*Let's not push the envelope please.  Thank-you.*


----------



## Tailgunner (Jan 6, 2014)

kathythorson said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > kathythorson said:
> ...



[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]* No images or discussions regarding firearms of any kind are allowed.[/FONT]

[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]I think at the end of the day, it all comes down to an Administration's call on whether or not to pull said photos.[/FONT]


----------



## Tailgunner (Jan 6, 2014)

Birddogyz said:


> When I photograph fire arms, I like to use a tripod and a long shutter speed. The details come out better for me.



Nicely done.


----------



## cmhbob (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm a member at a couple of gun forums, and I recall someone mkaing a post in the last couple of months about his photography techniques. I'm assuming you're wanting detail shots of the markings and such? I'll go look them up and get back to you. Mods, should those links be posted or PMd?


----------



## Designer (Jan 6, 2014)

cmhbob said:


> I'm assuming you're wanting detail shots of the markings and such?



Hi, cmhbob.  FYI: the OP's post was about electronic noise that he could see in the darker areas of the photograph.  

He will PM the shot to you if you want it.


----------



## cmhbob (Jan 6, 2014)

I was going to point him to some helpful links that I recalled from another forum.

FWIW, I can't find any references to "gun" in the FAQ linked at the top of the page, nor do I find anything five pages into the results of the Google search in the top right corner.


----------



## Overread (Jan 6, 2014)

The only reason there is a gun restriction on the site is because in the past we have had serious problems where gun threads have derailed into arguments about gun rights and ownership. Like in the past where Film VS digital threads were more argumentative we were more active on removing them (we still have a rule against it but things have  cooled off a lot in general now a days).


----------



## tirediron (Jan 6, 2014)

cmhbob said:


> I was going to point him to some helpful links that I recalled from another forum.
> 
> FWIW, I can't find any references to "gun" in the FAQ linked at the top of the page, nor do I find anything five pages into the results of the Google search in the top right corner.


From the FAQ:  _No images or discussions regarding firearms of any kind are allowed.    Like politics and religion, it is another &#8220;hot button&#8221; topic that can  lead to inflammatory discussion. Such imagery and discussion posts will  be removed by the moderating team. 
_


----------



## runnah (Jan 6, 2014)

I just want to say the mods are doing a bang up job on this one. 

Real straight shooters.


----------



## Tailgunner (Jan 6, 2014)

Overread said:


> The only reason there is a gun restriction on the site is because in the past we have had serious problems where gun threads have derailed into arguments about gun rights and ownership. Like in the past where Film VS digital threads were more argumentative we were more active on removing them (we still have a rule against it but things have  cooled off a lot in general now a days).



Oh I'm sure, Religion, Politics, and Firearms are among some of your more major hot button topics on forums. So a lot of forums place restrictions on said topics to try to avoid such debates. Which is understandable. I don't take such restrictions personal either. On the contrary, I enjoy my time here on the TPF without the political and Constitutional hoopla.


----------



## steveraw (Jan 6, 2014)

Good work there buddy!!
Hehehe Unless you are not supplying them you can go on and post about them they are really very few who work in that zone.


----------



## mmaria (Jan 6, 2014)

Designer said:


> It needs to be primarily about the picture.  NO HISTORY ALLOWED!



lol


----------



## runnah (Jan 6, 2014)

Designer said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > NO HISTORY ALLOWED!
> ...




There you go again, shooting off at the mouth.


----------



## Designer (Jan 6, 2014)

runnah said:


> I just want to say the mods are doing a bang up job on this one.
> 
> Real straight shooters.



You could say that they're on top of this topic lock, stock, and barrel.


----------



## kathyt (Jan 6, 2014)

tirediron said:


> cmhbob said:
> 
> 
> > I was going to point him to some helpful links that I recalled from another forum.
> ...


Okay, so why is this thread with gun images allowed to stay, but my completely innocent, strictly photographic, firearms thread deleted? I want to share too!


----------



## cmhbob (Jan 6, 2014)

kathythorson said:


> Okay, so why is this thread with gun images allowed to stay, but my completely innocent, strictly photographic, firearms thread deleted? I want to share too!



Kathy, it's been my experience on forums over the years that no mod or admin likes to discuss moderation decisions in public. It's just not done. Once you've been on the other side of the moderation button, you'll understand. Mods and admins have a daunting task, especially on a forum this size, and discussing moderation decisions in public turns in a b****-fest that no one wins. I can honestly say that being a mod or an admin can suck all the fun out of a forum, and make you forget why you joined or started it in the first place. My advice to anyone who has a question about a mod decision, here or elsewhere, is to take it to PM. Write your message, then save it as a draft, and look at it 15 minutes or so later. Then think about sending it. 

Now for kschalo and any others wondering about taking good photos of guns, visit this thread over at Oklahoma Shooters Association. NOTE: THERE ARE PHOTOS OF GUNS THERE!  And kschalo, feel free to PM me your image and I'll see if I notice anything.


----------



## kathyt (Jan 6, 2014)

cmhbob said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, so why is this thread with gun images allowed to stay, but my completely innocent, strictly photographic, firearms thread deleted? I want to share too!
> ...


Thanks for the input, but I am quite aware of the way things are ran around here. Please don't talk to me like a child. I am an adult. I am also aware of where and when to use the PM method. No de-escalation tactics requested here.


----------



## runnah (Jan 6, 2014)

kathythorson said:


> Okay, so why is this thread with gun images allowed to stay, but my completely innocent, strictly photographic, firearms thread deleted? I want to share too!



Misogyny.


----------



## Tailgunner (Jan 6, 2014)

runnah said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, so why is this thread with gun images allowed to stay, but my completely innocent, strictly photographic, firearms thread deleted? I want to share too!
> ...



Thats not funny.


----------



## runnah (Jan 6, 2014)

Tailgunner said:


> Thats not funny.



It's not. Kathy takes a lot of crap from our mods. Not sure why but probably because they were all rejected by attractive women in the past and now  they take out their angst on poor Kathy.


----------



## Aakajx (Jan 6, 2014)

Lol . We'll Kathy I want to see your pictures to  . Post them again Kathy. If they are deleted and runnah is correct lol


----------



## Birddogyz (Jan 6, 2014)

To the mods, I did not know I was breaking any rules. I was showing an example of what the long exposure does for the detail. Did not mention a political statement. But the forum made a political statement about how they view the 1st and 2nd amendments. My time here is done.


----------



## tecboy (Jan 6, 2014)

Just don't be like Charlton Heston or Rosie O'Donnell, and everyone will be okay.


----------



## runnah (Jan 6, 2014)

tecboy said:


> Just don't be like Charlton Heston or Rosie O'Donnell, and everyone will be okay.



Dead?


----------



## grafxman (Jan 6, 2014)

Tailgunner said:


> I'm the worst when it comes to Gun photography. I guess that is why I stick to Lanscapes and Cityscapes
> 
> Example: This one was one of the few that turned out half way decent but it's nothing more than a snap shot in terms of quality.
> 
> ...



It might need a bit more contrast.


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 6, 2014)

runnah said:


> Tailgunner said:
> 
> 
> > Thats not funny.
> ...



I would venture to say that we take _*far*_ more crap than we dish out. 
sometimes our cups just overfloweth.
besides runnah, if we based our vengeful wrath on levels of attractiveness, _*you*_ would have been permabanned looooong ago.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 6, 2014)

Birddogyz said:


> Did not mention a political statement.


I don't think that matters.

I have had "gun picture" threads deleted simply for having a gun in them.  I don't keep up with all of the rule changes, lol - it used to be that it was OK as long as discussion didn't get out of hand, but now it seems all gun pictures are forbidden, period.  (To include pictures of ammunition, apparently.)


----------



## Overread (Jan 6, 2014)

Mod notice:

I'm going to remind people that the reason the ban on guns was brought in was due to behaviour revolving around the posting of guns and the frequent derailing of threads with arguments and fights around the subject of home ownership of guns. Continued display of this when even in passing is likely to result in mods being unable to consider revision of the rule in itself. 

In other words people - play nice and remember that moderation is not always instant.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 6, 2014)

In my experience, it's OK till someone reports it, then it gets deleted.  Sometimes just the photo is apparently enough to offend someone to the point of having to report it...


----------



## manicmike (Jan 6, 2014)

Josh66 said:


> In my experience, it's OK till someone reports it, then it gets deleted.  Sometimes just the photo is apparently enough to offend someone to the point of having to report it...



And if it isn't against the rules, it shouldn't be deleted.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 6, 2014)

manicmike said:


> Josh66 said:
> 
> 
> > In my experience, it's OK till someone reports it, then it gets deleted.  Sometimes just the photo is apparently enough to offend someone to the point of having to report it...
> ...


But it is against the rules (now).  It wasn't always against the rules...

All gun pictures are banned, period.

There was once a time where we could at least wait and see if it was going to be a problem...lol.  Now, they don't want to take any chances.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 6, 2014)

This is the most recent one I posted that was deleted before anyone had a chance to reply:
2013081901 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


(As far as I know, links are still OK...)


----------



## Overread (Jan 6, 2014)

Josh66 said:


> There was once a time where we could at least wait and see if it was going to be a problem...lol.  Now, they don't want to take any chances.



When there are situations or events that cause repeat disruption to the site we attempt to find a solution that prevents the disruption without restriction on the regular members. Where (for whatever reason) this fails another method is to remove the potential for the disruption in the first place.

This is why this forum (and indeed many others) banned or restricted debates on film VS digital cameras - or in this case guns. 

Since this is based on behaviour there is always a chance for rules to relax or even be removed once the disruptive element no longer occurs - take for example the fact that many film vs digital threads are now allowed to be continued without being closed because they take place without friction/argument.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 6, 2014)

I understand...  And I know that you (or the other mods) don't dictate policy here, so don't take anything personally.  I actually really like you guys.

It's just that it seems that we've had to "dumb everything down" to cater to the PC crowd.  Ad revenue and everything...


----------



## runnah (Jan 6, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> I would venture to say that we take far more crap than we dish out. sometimes our cups just overfloweth. besides runnah, if we based our vengeful wrath on levels of attractiveness, you would have been permabanned looooong ago.



It's my burden. &#128536;


----------



## cmhbob (Jan 6, 2014)

kathythorson said:


> Thanks for the input, but I am quite aware of the way things are ran around here. Please don't talk to me like a child. I am an adult. I am also aware of where and when to use the PM method. No de-escalation tactics requested here.



Didn't mean to insult or offend. That post wasn't directed just or specifically to you; I probably shouldn't have put your name first. It was just a general observation from my time on the 'Net.


----------



## runnah (Jan 6, 2014)

Josh66 said:


> I understand...  And I know that you (or the other mods) don't dictate policy here, so don't take anything personally.  I actually really like you guys.  It's just that it seems that we've had to "dumb everything down" to cater to the PC crowd.  Ad revenue and everything...



Agreed. Being offended is awesome, I would hate to live in a soft fluffy world where nothing is offensive or challenges my way of thinking.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 6, 2014)

runnah said:


> Josh66 said:
> 
> 
> > I understand...  And I know that you (or the other mods) don't dictate policy here, so don't take anything personally.  I actually really like you guys.  It's just that it seems that we've had to "dumb everything down" to cater to the PC crowd.  Ad revenue and everything...
> ...


The sad reality is that this is the kind of world we live in now.


----------



## runnah (Jan 6, 2014)

Josh66 said:


> The sad reality is that this is the kind of world we live in now.




That is what happens when all major and most minor communication outlets are owned by 6 corporations. Sanitize the message to protect profits. Offense hurts business and leads to lawsuits.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 6, 2014)

runnah said:


> Josh66 said:
> 
> 
> > The sad reality is that this is the kind of world we live in now.
> ...


MPAA "Profit protection lessons" coming to a grade school near you.

7 Moronic Ways Hollywood Wants To Teach Kids About Piracy | Cracked.com


----------



## runnah (Jan 6, 2014)

Josh66 said:


> MPAA "Profit protection lessons" coming to a grade school near you.  7 Moronic Ways Hollywood Wants To Teach Kids About Piracy | Cracked.com



Start em young! Worked wonders for those  other...organizations.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 6, 2014)

runnah said:


> Josh66 said:
> 
> 
> > MPAA "Profit protection lessons" coming to a grade school near you.  7 Moronic Ways Hollywood Wants To Teach Kids About Piracy | Cracked.com
> ...


It's pretty sad when corporate profit protection is being taught to 6 year old kids though.  It will only get worse from there.

Not to mention that they are outright lying to them about fair use, something that I would expect an educational institution to stand up for.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jan 6, 2014)

I'd help, but I've taken hundreds of gun photos, and they all sucked. All of them.  Except that I'm not kidding. I also don't have them anymore, because bipolar disorder, so yeah.

Oh MPAA. You so silly with your profits that you probably totally still get anyway.


----------



## Aakajx (Jan 6, 2014)

I hate how post get closed because people have an opinion. Why can't people debate it? It would be the same with everything though wouldn't it? Not only pictures of guns.. I'm sure people get offended over a lot of other pictures 2. Soon there will be a ban on everything..  I seen a nice picture of a large tree that was chopped down and a man was standing on it.. Sure enough it upset a lot of people. I once got a ear full because I posted a photo of my new born and her father in the shower. He had his board shorts on and she was laying on his chest, he had his arms around her so you couldn't see and of her privates and I was abused for that because people seen it in a sick way. I think guns should be aloud..


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 6, 2014)

Aakajx said:


> I hate how post get closed because people have an opinion. Why can't people debate it? It would be the same with everything though wouldn't it? Not only pictures of guns.. I'm sure people get offended over a lot of other pictures 2. Soon there will be a ban on everything..  I seen a nice picture of a large tree that was chopped down and a man was standing on it.. Sure enough it upset a lot of people. I once got a ear full because I posted a photo of my new born and her father in the shower. He had his board shorts on and she was laying on his chest, he had his arms around her so you couldn't see and of her privates and I was abused for that because people seen it in a sick way. I think guns should be aloud..


If you think this is bad, just wait 5 years.

This is only the beginning.  I'm sure if there were a way to make "1984" style "thought crime" illegal, it would be.

Pictures (and words) have the power to change opinions.  Some see that as a bad thing.  Dangerous.  It disrupts the status quo.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jan 6, 2014)

Debates on most hot-button topics are generally banned not because people have differing opinions, but because people can't express those opinions in a civil manner. Those issues trigger more arguments than they do healthy debates. Read a gun vs no gun argument somewhere, or a this religion vs. that religion, ad nauseum, and you'll see what I mean. I've been a moderator of a car club for years and seen it all, really.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 6, 2014)

minicoop1985 said:


> Debates on most hot-button topics are generally banned not because people have differing opinions, but because people can't express those opinions in a civil manner. Those issues trigger more arguments than they do healthy debates. Read a gun vs no gun argument somewhere, or a this religion vs. that religion, ad nauseum, and you'll see what I mean. I've been a moderator of a car club for years and seen it all, really.


Posts get deleted here before the discussion has a chance to start.  Frankly, I'm surprised that this thread hasn't been deleted.  I guess it's only because nobody has reported it yet.  As soon as that happens, it will be gone.

The last "gun thread" I made was reported and deleted before I (or anyone else) even had a chance to state an opinion.  It was a picture of a gun, and that offended someone to the point that they felt the need to report it, so it had to go.  Case closed.

By those rules, this thread should have been deleted the moment Tailgunner posted that picture of the AR pistol, which, BTW, does not offend me at all.  In fact, something like that will likely be my next gun purchase.


----------



## Aakajx (Jan 6, 2014)

All forums have conflict. I was a mod once 2 and on that forum we would just monitor it. Sometimes people would end up agreeing or saying their peace and moving on. But we wouldn't delete a post straight up because it may cause a disagreement or ban certain subjects because others didn't agree. Like sure you don't want pics of guns with fake blood everywhere or someone laying on the ground posing but just a picture of the gun doesn't seem bad.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 6, 2014)

Aakajx said:


> All forums have conflict. I was a mod once 2 and on that forum we would just monitor it. Sometimes people would end up agreeing or saying their peace and moving on. But we wouldn't delete a post straight up because it may cause a disagreement or ban certain subjects because others didn't agree. Like sure you don't want pics of guns with fake blood everywhere or someone laying on the ground posing but just a picture of the gun doesn't seem bad.


Well, this is not that forum, so welcome to TPF.


----------



## Aakajx (Jan 6, 2014)

Lol thanks  anyway josh I did like your gun picture 2 came out nice.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 6, 2014)

I mean, truly, I wish it wasn't like this, but apparently we have a lot of members that think a chunk of steel will just jump off a table and kill you.  I've always thought that it was the person holding the gun that could be dangerous, but that is wrong.  The gun itself, the steel and the plastic/wood are the real danger.  Not even just guns, ammunition too.  Equally dangerous.

OK, I'm done...


----------



## Tiller (Jan 6, 2014)

I can see both sides to the situation. There's no way mods can be the good guys to everyone.

What if we wrap the guns in bacon?


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jan 6, 2014)

I've injured myself with a number of guns. They're generally heavy, and hurt when dropped on a foot. 

Actually, the above is true. I do agree that conflict is a part of every forum, but it's just how administration decides to deal with it that differs. Some places let things go until they reach a big nasty head, some put the lock on immediately.

As for the AR pistol, never been an AR pistol fan, though I drool over AR SBRs.

Tiller's got a point.


----------



## kschalo (Jan 6, 2014)

Wow! This escalated quickly...And this is why I didn't actually post the picture. 


The few people I sent it to didn't see the grain/noise in the background so I guess I'm seeing things.  I feel like maybe there could be something done in post to fix the background to my liking but I don't know what.


----------



## Overread (Jan 7, 2014)

Josh66 said:


> It's just that it seems that we've had to "dumb everything down" to cater to the PC crowd.  Ad revenue and everything...



We only removed Guns and Nudity from the open forum - subscribers can still post both as well as discuss politics and religion (our other two banned topics) in the Subscribers section and NSFW gallery. 

We've really not dumbed things down all that much and have strived to preserve what we can. We also try to restore what we can when we can - the outright ban on NSFW photos was recently relaxed to include the NSFW gallery in the subscribers section and other policies that restrict user activities do come under review (politics and religion though is the only firm no we have and are both very unlikely to change).


----------



## runnah (Jan 7, 2014)

Overread said:


> We've really not dumbed things down all that much and have strived to preserve what we can.



I will have you know that I am way dumber than when I started here.


----------



## Designer (Jan 7, 2014)

kschalo said:


> The few people I sent it to didn't see the grain/noise in the background so I guess I'm seeing things.  I feel like maybe there could be something done in post to fix the background to my liking but I don't know what.



Do you have a noise-reducing software?  I have read of such applications here, but don't own one myself.


----------



## Light Guru (Jan 9, 2014)

This thread reminded me of this quote. 

"Our culture has accepted two huge lies. The first is that if you disagree with someones lifestyle, you must fear or hate them. The second is that to love someone means you agree with everything they believe or do. Both are nonsense. You dont have to compromise convictions to be compassionate."     - Rick Warren

Banning photos of guns because some people don't like them essentially breeds intolerance towards those that own guns. 

I personally find it crazy that the forum would allow Nudes/NSFW photos but not photos of guns. I don't want to see nude/NSFW images so I don't look at those threads, why can't it people that don't want to see gun photos choose not to look at the threads with gun photos. 

I find most HDR images to be offensive to the eye, but I don't ask for those to be banned.


----------



## kschalo (Jan 15, 2014)

Designer said:


> Do you have a noise-reducing software?  I have read of such applications here, but don't own one myself.



I have Elements.  I'm honestly not sure if it has any noise reducing to it.  I ended up darkening the background a bit and that helped out a lot.


----------



## SwampDude (Jan 15, 2014)

minicoop1985 said:


> Debates on most hot-button topics are generally banned not because people have differing opinions, but because people can't express those opinions in a civil manner. Those issues trigger more arguments than they do healthy debates. Read a gun vs no gun argument somewhere, or a this religion vs. that religion, ad nauseum, and you'll see what I mean. I've been a moderator of a car club for years and seen it all, really.



I participate in multiple forums on guns and other areas of interest, and my opinion is that PhotoForum is better off avoiding gun related threads beyond pure photographic content.

i want to sell a number of guns on the net soon, and I want to be able to post great photos in order to communicate the condition and quality of these firearms. Top notch presentation of guns for sale is key to obtaining fair prices. I'll be taking a course soon on photographing small objects for presentation purposes, and I'd hoped to get some coaching help here. That would seem to be a legitimate topic for our experts to help with.


----------

